# Trance and the Horses :)



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everybody! Long time! Thought I'd stop in and visit GP for a while and post up some Tranceman 









































































He lays like this all the time, lol


















Hehe









My girl, Lady Kate <3


















We were trying to get a shot of us all together, the animals weren't cooperating, lol






















































Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cool pics!!! .....


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks~


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Beautiful horses, beautiful dog, beautiful everything! Sigh.... I miss riding sooo much! My horse has arthritis now, but he was an amazing hunter/jumper! ahhhh man, I'm itching to get back in the saddle now! lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

luv the pics!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> Beautiful horses, beautiful dog, beautiful everything! Sigh.... I miss riding sooo much! My horse has arthritis now, but he was an amazing hunter/jumper! ahhhh man, I'm itching to get back in the saddle now! lol


Awe, poor guy! Yeah I ride hunt seat for MTSU. I love it!!! I have family in Alaska too. Have pics of your "ride"? 



circlemkennels said:


> luv the pics!!!


Thanks  Hey I live in Tennessee also! Near Lebanon~


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Whew, is it getting hot in here? Trance is lookin' fine I hope you keep that boy locked up! Haha I usually like APBT's but he really is a nice looking dog he has a great coat!

P.S. I Love your horses too! Especially the white one...I'd love to have a ton of animals one day but I'm not sure I'm up to the responsibility hahaha. I bet you guys are never bored!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Whew, is it getting hot in here? Trance is lookin' fine I hope you keep that boy locked up! Haha I usually like APBT's but he really is a nice looking dog he has a great coat!
> 
> P.S. I Love your horses too! Especially the white one...I'd love to have a ton of animals one day but I'm not sure I'm up to the responsibility hahaha. I bet you guys are never bored!


Thanks!  He's a bully/game hybrid *gasp* so he got some of those pitty refinements lol.

Yep, its a lot of work, but I love it. Keeps me active and going and gets me out of the house and a break from the books.  I love the country!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Your boy is very thick. He is thinking.....thats not a bull, ya seabiscuit your alright with me


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Your boy is very thick. He is thinking.....thats not a bull, ya seabiscuit your alright with me


I tried to get it on tape but it was over before I could get my cam switched over to video, but one of the little fillys was playing tag with him, it was hilarious. Luckily Trance is actually pretty darned quick and agile, haha she was gettin' after him  He likes the you can't catch me game.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg I loved ur pictures! beautiful horses! I love horses but my dog not so much lol


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

ashes said:


> omg I loved ur pictures! beautiful horses! I love horses but my dog not so much lol


Awe whats wrong with your dog?

Whoops nevermind lol read that wrong >.<


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great pics of Trance... love his color! And I always wanted a horse... too bad not too many places to keep a horse in NY City. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the pic of the white horse smiling looking like Mr ED LOL great pics nice looking animals.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's my baby, Jake. This is when I won Rodeo Queen at the Kodiak Rodeo and State Fair in 2005. He's a versatile boy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So good to see him! Hes always reminded me so much of my Stack.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very pretty animal family you have


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody for love~



kodiakgirl said:


> Here's my baby, Jake. This is when I won Rodeo Queen at the Kodiak Rodeo and State Fair in 2005. He's a versatile boy!


Awesome! A nice strong looking grey there! Rodeo queen too? Nice 

Thanks for sharing ^.^ (Id love to see more)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Horses are my number 1 love in life. Unfortunately I haven't been able to ride since I put my horse down. But I rode english too! I love seeing other english riders.  I'll have me another horse hopefully in a few years.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Trance is such a handsome man!

They horses are beautiful as well


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome pics! Horses are beautiful creatures, and Trance reminds me of a chocolate muffin...hims so handsome!!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


> Thanks everybody for love~
> 
> Awesome! A nice strong looking grey there! Rodeo queen too? Nice
> 
> Thanks for sharing ^.^ (Id love to see more)


Thanks!  He's actually a dapple gray appaloosa, you can't see his spotted butt in this pic though. lol. Jake and I did pretty much everything together, from dressage and hunter/jumper to rodeo, we won so many championships together. I miss riding him so much! He will be 19 tomorrow, actually (april fool's day baby!) and was diagnosed with arthritis 2 years ago. He's still healthy otherwise though, and is a nice "lawn ornament" at my parent's house now.  I'll have to find a few more pics... maybe I'll start a "horse lovers" thread, I think I've seen a few other horsey people on here...


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah, nice pics of the gang! Has your guy always got along ok with the horses...I just wonder what our dog Chewee would do around a horse, most likely act like an a$$.... ha ha ha


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Hey GTR and Shes Got Heart, I started a "horse lovers" thread in the pitbull lounge, I would love to see more pics!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> Hey GTR and Shes Got Heart, I started a "horse lovers" thread in the pitbull lounge, I would love to see more pics!


Awesome ^.^ I have many many pics. I also went to a couple of rounds today at the Tennessee Walking Horse Spring Fling and got some pics and video.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


> Awesome ^.^ I have many many pics. I also went to a couple of rounds today at the Tennessee Walking Horse Spring Fling and got some pics and video.


Nice! I wish I could go to stuff like that, but up here in Alaska, we don't have much as far as horsey events go. Mostly just state fairs and 4-H shows, and an AQHA show here and there. Whenever I make my way down to the lower 48, I definitely plan on making a point to go to some!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


> Awe, poor guy! Yeah I ride hunt seat for MTSU. I love it!!! I have family in Alaska too. Have pics of your "ride"?


Totally missed the part about you having family in Alaska.... where do they live?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> Totally missed the part about you having family in Alaska.... where do they live?


Well now my Great Aunt and her family live in Fairbanks, but my grandparents lived up there a few different places before moving to Tennessee, and my grandpa had been all over up there. He helped work on the rockets to study the Aurora. He had a dog team and went out on long hunting trips in the wilderness. I just love all the stories!! ^.^


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

GTR said:


> Well now my Great Aunt and her family live in Fairbanks, but my grandparents lived up there a few different places before moving to Tennessee, and my grandpa had been all over up there. He helped work on the rockets to study the Aurora. He had a dog team and went out on long hunting trips in the wilderness. I just love all the stories!! ^.^


Awesome! Alaska is definitely an amazing place. I was born and raised and still live on Kodiak island. I have some pics in this thread if you want to see... http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/24497-do-you-love-where-you-live-5.html


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> Awesome! Alaska is definitely an amazing place. I was born and raised and still live on Kodiak island. I have some pics in this thread if you want to see... http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/24497-do-you-love-where-you-live-5.html


Beautiful!!! I am coming to stay with you sometime LOL >.<


----------

